# Ways to develop External Thinking Cognitive Function



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

My type is ENFJ (the description is so accurate that it is scary) and the "devilish function" (the last cognitive function of my shadow functions) was External Thinking. After reading the description, I saw this was definitely the cognitive function I feel most uncomfortable with.

Any recommendations for developing External Thinking? I am going to buy a planner and also really go through the Art of War (A Strategy Guide).


----------



## elixare (Aug 26, 2010)

You can't "develop" Te as a cognitive function if you're not a Te type, but you can learn more about what sort of things are valued by Te judgments and with this knowledge possibly use your own function set (Fe/Ni/Se/Ti) to "simulate" Te-like decision making...

My suggestion is go pick up some business/corporate book, especially those pertaining to the management/mobilization of resources in order to achieve goals (whether it's human resources or capital resources) and start from there to learn more about Te Logic...

Another good topic to delve into is the notion of "System Thinking" in general especially when applied to the external world...Here's a nice introduction to system thinking for noobs: Amazon.com: Thinking in Systems: A Primer eBook: Meadows. Donella: Kindle Store


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

I am going to order that book..thanks man! I appreciate the recommendation.


----------

